
Show HN: Inverse - Team convos and knowledge sharing on any webpage - haaaris
https://www.inverse.network
======
haaaris
Hey HN,

We’re excited to share Inverse, a Chrome extension that enables groups and
teams to have conversations and share knowledge on any webpage. Unlike email
or chat apps like Slack or Teams, where information is siloed inside each app,
Inverse lives alongside you in the browser so you can view and take part in
discussions without leaving your current tab. These discussions are tied to
specific URLs, so you can create a common thread that connects related pages,
like a document, ticket, design, or dashboard. You can find discussions by
revisiting relevant pages and opening Inverse.

We started building Inverse after realizing how much time and energy we were
wasting looking for things just to get our jobs done. It was always the same
thing: copy and paste links back and forth, have discussions around them, and
then lose track of it all over time. So we built Inverse as a way to help
teams instantly capture and share information across all their tools without
having to decide where or how to do it.

This is just the start. We’ve got a lot more on the way. Soon you’ll be able
to link threads to multiple pages, mention members in threads and send them
notifications, and a whole lot more.

We’d love to hear what you think! How do you currently collaborate across
tools? What is one thing you could change about the way you and your team
communicate/share information?

\- Haris and Sunil

